# Great books for Guitar Theory



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

Could anyone here recommond some good books for learning guitar theory??
Althought I am taking acoustic guitar lessons from an instructor, I dont want to use (or waste) too much lesson time on learning guitar theory.

But I know guitar theory is very important especially I dont just satisfy in playing songs. I want to know somethings like "what and how to practice", "where scales and chords come from", "how scales and chords are "connected" ", "how to train your ear", "how to figure out songs", "how to interpret chord changes" ............. etc.

I want to find some good resources and learn guitar theory by myself. The first thing comes up in my mind is looking for a good book. I did some research and found a couple of books that I am interested in so far:
1) Fretboard Theory by Desi Serna http://www.amazon.com/Fretboard-Theory-Progressions-Acoustic-Electric/dp/B000H21RVC
2) SERIOUS GUITAR by Michael Hoffman http://www.seriousguitar.com/

I don't know how good they are. Or, if you have any books that you think is really worth to buy/read, could you recommend me please!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the Desi Serna book you have listed is one of the best, would like to have it myself!

Hey!...do you play tennis? I love tennis!!


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> I think the Desi Serna book you have listed is one of the best, would like to have it myself!
> 
> Hey!...do you play tennis? I love tennis!!


I like playing tennis and acoustic guitar. We kinda sharing same interests.
May I ask how long you've played both of them? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I started playing tennis seriously at age ten...this was my best sport by far. This was over 50 years ago. I still hit the ball real well, not sure how good my movement has held up.


----------



## gundogfilms (Sep 18, 2009)

*theory books*

I liked both the "Guitar Fretboard Workbook" and "Chord Tone Soloing" both by Barrett Tagliarino. I use them together, go back and forth. They're pretty clear, and they work well together. And they don't overwhelm you. Inexpensive and widely available too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Guitar Cookbook by Jesse Gress (Backbeat Books) ~ This one is my current favourite.

Music Theory by Tom Kolb (Hal Leonard Guitar Method) ~ Will go well with your method books.

The Guitar Handbook by Ralph Denyer.

Total Guitar by Terry Burrows.

Guitar Bible from Thunder Bay Press.

There are many other related books, but a general music theory book like the ones I mentioned which relate it all to guitar will be most practical.

Get the Oxford Dictionary Of Music, and the Oxford Companion To Music, too.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> I started playing tennis seriously at age ten...this was my best sport by far. This was over 50 years ago. I still hit the ball real well, not sure how good my movement has held up.


wow...........50 years, just amazing!
I started playing tennis from 1992, but on/off the courts during these 17 years.

same as the tennis, I have touched the strings for more than a decade, but gave up several times, and finally still want to keep it up as my another interest.

Maybe you can be my tennis/guitar tuitor someday if you like??


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Would love to play tennis...you probably know more guitar than I do!:smile:


----------

